

Show HN: Badger.com, a new domain registrar, needs beta testers (1 free domain) - badger-com

We've been hard at work creating a new domain registrar and now we want some feedback to help us figure out where to go from here!<p>The first 100 users to signup using this URL will get 1 free domain Credit:<p>https://www.badger.com/#register/hackernews<p>--- Please please please give us feedback! ---<p>P.S.  We only support .com and .net at the moment but we'll be adding about a dozen more extensions in the next couple of weeks.
======
helen842000
Awesome, thanks! Just used it to find and register a useful domain in under
10mins.

SO much less headache than Go Daddy - very speedy.

I also love the search feature, letting you know it's available while you're
typing.

That's how I actually found the domain I registered!

I was a bit confused when using URL forwarding as it automatically appended
/path to the source. So I removed that. I found I had to type my destination
in, then click on the source box to make /path disappear and then press Add to
get it to add forwarding to the root of the site.

Many thanks again. If I can provide a more detailed write up/feedback let me
know.

~~~
badger-com
Thanks for the compliments! The "/path" issue with URL forwarding sounds like
a bug... we'll look into it. What browser are you using?

------
Ritu
Love it. I like how every domain typed in the search box shows instantly and
is saved on the right as we type new ones in.

Thanks for the credit as well!

------
davesmylie
Looks nice! (And a lot easier to use than godaddy)

I'll be creating an extra domain tonight and pointing it towards my webapp. If
all goes well I'll look at moving my other domain registrations over as they
expire on godaddy.

Only downside would be the price seems a little steep compared to the typical
godaddy pricing with a coupon code...

------
guptaneil
Brilliant work. I've never actually enjoyed searching for domains before!
Depending on how the service holds up, I'll definitely look into transferring
my domains over from GoDaddy.

Quick question: do the credits expire? I don't have a domain to register right
now, but would love to use my credit later.

------
gerrynjr
Well laid out site, I just might have to port over my domain. Sick of
Godaddy....

One gripe though. I registered a new domain to check out the interface, but it
was not immediately obvious that you offered DNS services. I might have ported
over my domain today had I known this beforehand.

------
xen2xen1
I loved it. My main domain is up for renewal from godaddy soon and if your
prices are OK I'll move it over. Automating the DNS verification of Google
Docs would be awesome (if that's possible), even if it's to some degree. I'll
send more comments after I've tried it out some.

~~~
badger-com
Our prices are $10-15 per domain depending on how many credits you buy at a
time.

Better integration with Google Apps is already high on our list... check back
soon!

------
gregparadee
On top of the simplicity, design, and overall awesome feel of the website, the
greatest thing is the privacy feature. Having everything in the WHOIS set to
private is awesome and I applaud you for that. Godaddy charges an absurd price
to make the WHOIS record private. Thank you!

~~~
badger-com
You're welcome! Having privacy enabled by default was one of the easier
product decisions for us simply because having it any other way didn't make
sense. Any other feedback?

------
chc
I found a bug in your signup process: If the passwords you enter on the signup
form don't match, it gives you an error, but creates the account anyway — so
when you retype the passwords, it then tells you it can't create the account
because the email is already used.

~~~
badger-com
You've found a bug! I just fixed this so hopefully it won't happen again. If
you're not able to login, give the "Forgot Password" link a try!

~~~
chc
Thanks. Yeah, "Forgot Password" link was the first thing I tried and it worked
perfectly, but I thought you'd like to know about the bug anyway. Silly little
things like that can be hell on your bounce rate.

------
padraigk
Very nice! Speaking as a non-US resident, the fact that 'State' be a mandatory
field in the profile registration form is a bit annoying but I can understand
why that's the default. Maybe that could be optional if the country field is
set to nations other than the US?

~~~
badger-com
Great point! I'll add this to our todo list. Anything else?

------
anigbrowl
Super-nice. I registered a domain painlessly...on a tablet, at that. Minor
quibble - don't use fixed screen ratios for everything. But otherwise, great
so far. If it keeps up like this I'll transfer in the 5 or 6 domains I have at
other registrars (1&1, godaddy).

------
bravolima
Great UI with lots of polish and this leads to a great user experience. I love
the way search history is displayed. A little 'clear history' option might be
useful, but refreshing the page has the same effect. I'll be trying this for
my next domain purchase.

------
ohashi
When I click profiles, it puts a big green button in top right but I have an
entire empty page with nothing. Maybe you could put something there as well to
let the user know they haven't created a profile yet?

------
pace
Really nice service—great UI.

Time for a change after 7yrs Godaddy.

------
chetane07
Just logged in, first thing that popped up is the "dotted line" around every
menu link I clicked. I would suggest adding the following css to your menu a
tags: { outline: none;}

~~~
chetane07
Absolutely love the way to search for available domains... It was so painful
beforehand! Thanks!

------
thedevelopment
How have you written this? It's fast and has an interesting feel to it, but I
don't recognize the JavaScript framework.

Also, how can I leave feedback from within the site?

~~~
badger-com
Thanks for noticing! We built badger.com a bit differently from most sites.
Our backend is just a JSON api and the frontend uses this API and is
implemented entirely in Javascript using an internal library we'll be
releasing soon (code name: Hasher).

API Docs - <http://badger.github.com/>

Frontend Source Code - <http://github.com/badger/frontend>

Hasher JS Lib -
[https://github.com/badger/frontend/tree/master/javascripts/l...](https://github.com/badger/frontend/tree/master/javascripts/lib/hasher-0.1.0)

So for example, the Javascript behind our DNS manager can be found here --
[https://github.com/badger/frontend/blob/master/javascripts/d...](https://github.com/badger/frontend/blob/master/javascripts/domains/apps/dns_badger.js)

------
towndrunk
The signup form appears to have a issue. If the passwords don't match I get an
error stating "Unable to create person: Email already exists" and I'm not able
to continue.

~~~
towndrunk
OK. I'm able to log in after using the reset password feature which is a bit
weird since the signup failed.

------
zaqintosh
Would be great if I could leave comments on your site. I do see an email
contact form, but I presume you don't want feedback that way.

------
dlf
Looks better than anything I've seen yet. I'll transfer a domain tomorrow to
get a better feel for it. Thanks for the free credit.

------
tectonic
Nice looking site. FYI, I had some trouble with the search box and backspace
not working on my older iPhone (iOS 3.1.3).

------
MattBearman
Looks really good, how are you going to handle the different prices for other
tlds? Will you be adding .co.uk?

~~~
badger-com
Some TLDs will be 2 or 3 credits per year instead of 1. We're still working
out pricing on everything.

Yes, we're actively working on the co.uk (and about a dozen more TLDs) and
hope to launch quite a few more within the next few weeks.

------
JulianMiller520
I see exactly what you are up to and i love it. I'll give more detailed
feedback shortly but BRAVO!

~~~
badger-com
Thanks, we look forward to your feedback!

------
jessepollak
seems great. easy UI to navigate and it took very little time to set up my
first domain. just gave you guys a shout out on Twitter, hope it helps.

ps. you should start tweeting, so my @ to you turns up interesting stuff!

~~~
jessepollak
also, two little things:

1\. if you log out then go back to badger.com, there doesn't seem to be a way
to log back in if you are in the beta.

2\. for some reason my Whois didn't change from private to public even though
I provided and saved the necessary info.

hope this helps

------
klaut
oh, so the invite code is no logner available. But nonetheless, great UI! :)

------
rprospero
Minor bug. The Home and End keys don't seem to work in the search box.

------
cybojanek
!! Quick and painless !! Thanks!

~~~
cybojanek
Cannot easily uninstall an "APP", but have to delete all records manually
(perhaps at least group them?). Side bar doesn't update immediately once DNS
entries removed and "APP" uninstalled (chrome).

